# Brauche dringend Hilfe bei HDD Partition



## daredevil (16. März 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich hab ein riesiges Problem: Ich soll für einen Freund auf seiner externen Festplatte die einzige Partition verkleinern und dann eine zweite erstellen. Soweit so gut, ist ja eigentlich auch ganz einfach mit PartitionMagic. ABER das Programm ist während dem ausführen der Aktionen abgestürtzt Jetzt wird die Platte angezeigt mit einer Partition die, den kompletten Platz einnimmt und voll ist. Der Laufwerksbuchstabe ist ?H? nicht H: im Arbeitsplatz wird sie auch nicht mehr angezeigt. Ich weiß absolut nicht, wie ich die Partition und damit die Daten wiederherstellen kann.

daredevil


----------



## apollo81 (17. März 2005)

Hey, 
also ich kenne mich mit PartitionMagic net wirklich aus - aber du hast doch sicher damit auch die Möglichkeit Festplatten zu kopieren. - Hast du mal getestet ob das noch geht - so könntest du zumindest deine Daten retten.


----------



## daredevil (17. März 2005)

Ja würd theoretisch gehn, bloß hab ich keine zweite Festplatte mit 180GB bei mir rumliegen ;-)
Ausserdem wüsste ich dann immer noch nicht, wie ich die Daten wieder herstellen kann.

daredevil


----------



## apollo81 (18. März 2005)

Ok, bei 180GB ist es sicher nen Problem. - Aber rein wenn du die Daten von der Festplatte auf eine andere gesichert hast mußt du ansich nur die "def." Platte noch mal formatieren und anschließend die Daten zurückspielen.


----------



## meilon (18. März 2005)

Hi,
 TestDisk dürfte das gesuchte Programm sein. Es repariert die Partitionstabelle.

 Schon unter dem Thread geguggt, wo ähnliche Threads angezeigt werden...

 mfg


----------



## daredevil (18. März 2005)

Hi,
also wie ich schon gesagt hatte, ist das Problem, dass ich die Daten ja nicht kopieren kann, weil ich die Platte ja gar nicht mehr sehe im Arbeitsplatz, weil irgendwas an der Partition kaputt ist. Aber ich habe ein Programm gefunden, GetDataBack, mit dem kann ich die Daten hoffentlich wiederherstellen. Bloß dauert das scannen verdammt lange. Deswegen werde ich morgen nochmal TestDisk ausprobieren.

daredevil


----------



## chmee (21. März 2005)

Partitionstabelle neu schreiben geht auf jeden Fall schneller..
GetDataBack versucht bei formatierter/zerstörter Part-Tab die Dateien per Dateizuordnung
wiederherzustellen...unendlich lange und hässlichen Dateinamen ;(

Vielleicht hilft es, PartitionMagic mit IFC-Flag zu starten :
Verknüpfung erstellen und dort */IFC * anhängen

Oder in DOS:
1. RescueDisks erstellen und damit Booten
2. Bei Einlegen von 2.Disk [CTRL]+C abbrechen
3. 2. Disk einlegen
4. dann in DOS  *pqmagic /ifc* eingeben.

mfg chmee


----------

